# Betting Without Lossing 100% of your Stake



## anoman (Mar 26, 2022)

Hi Guys,
Do you know Betonlose.com?
On betonlose.com, you predict on a team that is likely to lose the match.

How It Works.
1. You predict a team likely to lose a match
2. If the game ends in draw, the company refunds your 100% stake amount
3. If the game goes against your prediction, the company refunds 80% of your stake and debit 20%.
4. Some charges are applied, such as withdrawal charges, wining charges, transfer charges and others.

Login to Betonlose.com today and stop losing all your money on betting every day.


----------



## anoman (Mar 26, 2022)

See the three games published today for starkers.


----------



## anoman (Mar 26, 2022)

Checkout the available games for today.

Stake on the team that is likely to lose the match and win high.
#Hoffenheim II V #Walldorf
Stake #Walldorf to Loss @ 1.15 odd - 15% ROI
#Peterborough Sports V  #St. Ives
Stake #Peterborough Sports to loss @ 1.06 odd - 5% ROI
#Kidderminster V #Curzon Ashton
stake #Curzon Ashton  to loss @ 1.11 odd - 11% ROI

What are you still waiting for?


----------



## anoman (Mar 26, 2022)

Tomorrow game is already available.
Login now and stake.
Remember: If the game ends in draw, you will be refunded but if it goes against your prediction. You will loose 20% of your stake amount.
Login now www.betonlose.com and start betting.


----------



## anoman (Mar 27, 2022)

*Remember:
On Betonlose.com*
If your prediction plays draw. You are refunded 100% of your stake.
If the game goes against your prediction, you are refunded 80% and the company collects only 20% of your stake.

*But in other company's:*
If your prediction plays draw, you lost all your stake capital.
If the games goes against your prediction, You lose all your capital.

*Information.*
Please safe with Betonlose.com today and always win without losing all funds.
Join Now
www.betonlose.com


----------



## anoman (Mar 27, 2022)

On www.betonlose.com 
You can transfer funds to your friends account for betting prediction.
You never loose all your money.

Betonlose.com enable you trade a football with no stress.
Win - Win Opportunity for all.
Login now and start predicting.


----------



## anoman (Mar 27, 2022)

soon todays game will be over.
Stake now and win upto 21% of your predicting capital.


----------



## anoman (Mar 28, 2022)

Todays match prediction is already out.
Upto 11% profit per game.

www.betonlose.com best place for you sports betting.


----------



## anoman (Mar 28, 2022)

*On **Betonlose.com*
You have *three (3) *matches to play daily.
*100%* refunds of your stake capital if the match draws.
Partial refund of *80%* of your stake if the match goes against your prediction.

Logon now at *www.betonlose.com* and start betting.


----------



## anoman (Mar 30, 2022)

*On Betonlose.com.*
You never lose all your stake!

Fixture Match:
*Millonarios - Junior *

Stake *Junior *to lose the match - Get 45% of your stake if *Junior *lose the match.
*Match draw*, you get *100% *of your stake refunded back to you.


----------



## anoman (Apr 5, 2022)

*On **Betonlose.com*
You have *three (3) *matches to play daily.
*100%* refunds of your stake capital if the match draws.
Partial refund of *80%* of your stake if the match goes against your prediction.
Logon now at *www.betonlose.com* and start betting.


----------

